# Amplificador estereo fabricacion argentina, solicito datos.



## ivanelectr22 (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola gente, antes que nada agradecer a toda la comunidad por el excelente foro y por aclarar nuestras dudas las veces que lo necesitemos!. Puse este tema aca porque me parecio lo mas correcto, si estoy equivocado sean amables de disculparme y ponerlo donde corresponda.

Voy directamente al grano, tengo este amplificador que por esas cosas de la vida llego a mis manos, era de un tio que lo tenia en desuso,y a decir verdad siempre quise que fuera mio jaja  ya que siempre me gustaron estas cosas del audio. Originalmente el equipo era un amplificador con controles de tonos, vumetreo con  10 leds por canal, balance, entre otras cosas. 
Actualmente se lo utiliza para preamplificador,es decir tiene plaquetas nuevas y se aprovecho los controles de tonos, el vumetro, el volumen general y el balance, ya que quedaban justo para eso.Yo lo uso antes de la etapa de potencia.

Lo que quiero saber exactamente son las especificaciones originales al momento de salir, es decir la potencia original, la marca,cualquer dato que alguien pudiera tener al verlo a simple vista. Para ellos adjunto un par de fotos del mismo.

Los datos que muestra a simple vista en la parte frontal son:

amplificador estereo, justo debajo dice lo que imagino debe ser el modelo: MC 2002. El frente es de aluminio.

En la parte de atras, tenia un monton de salidas/entradas y solo decia industria argentina. A esa parte se la cambie y le puse una chapa con solo 4 agujeros, 2 entrdas y 2 salidas respectivamente, ya que no quedaba muy bien con todo esos agujeros  .

Bueno gente espero que alguien que este en el tema audio pueda sacarme estas dudas, ya que eh buscado en internet y no eh encontrado casi nada de infromacion, la idea es armar algo en un futuro cercano dentro del gabinete, ya que hay espacio de sobra


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2012)

Estás seguro que ese equipo era un comercialmente disponible???? Por que parece uno armado tipo DIY...
El gabinete parece un NAKAN y las perillas esas eran comunes hace muchos años en las casas de electrónica...por eso te lo digo  . Ni decir que las letras del frente parecen Letraset


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Estás seguro que ese equipo era un comercialmente disponible???? Por que parece uno armado tipo DIY...


Correcto, tengo el mismo gabinete 


> El gabinete parece un NAKAN y las perillas esas eran comunes hace muchos años en las casas de electrónica...por eso te lo digo  . Ni decir que las letras del frente parecen Letraset


Nop, es parte del serigrafiado del gabinete.

Es un autentico DIY, o lo que es lo mismo Made in Casa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Correcto, tengo el mismo gabinete
> 
> *Nop, es parte del serigrafiado del gabinete.*


Si señor!!! Acabo de encontrar guardado un gabinete con un frente de aluminio anodizado negro con letras en blanco, y también dice *MC2002*. Ese gabinete lo compré hace como cuatro años en una gran rebaja de cosas viejas de una casa de electrónica amiga.

Si Señor!!! Confirmado: es 100% DIY

PD: Y sí...la chapa de atrás tiene quicientos agujeros para fichas DIN  ... incluso las de parlantes, pero mi gabiente no viene con las manijas.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Abr 21, 2012)

muchas gracias por la respuestas!  lo que quieren decir es que no era un equipo que se vendia comercialmnete bajo una marca?..o sea que fue hecho por algun particular? saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2012)

Sip... así es. Al menos los gabinetes venían sueltos y decían MC2002, así que dudo que alguna empresa hiciera eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2012)

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> muchas gracias por la respuestas!  lo que quieren decir es que _*no era un equipo que se vendia comercialmnete bajo una marca?*_..o sea que fue hecho por algun particular? saludos..



Exacto, por lo que en su interior puedes llegar a encontrar *"Cualquier cosa"*.
Dentro del concepto *"Cualquier cosa"* puede ser una basura, algo regular, o algo bueno, todo depende de quién y como lo armó.

Retira la cubierta y saca una fotos para ver "De que se trata"

*Edit:*

Es un hermoso gabinete, el chasis propiamente un poco débil, no admite transformadores grandes porque se dobla, pero da una muy buena presentación al equipo.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Abr 21, 2012)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, la verdad me aclararon varias dudas. Adentro tenia un trafo negro con tap central 23-0-23v de esos que solian venir en amplificadores de hace unos años creo que debe haber sido modificado para que tenga esa tension porque puede dar mas tension, sumado a un par de electroliticos marca siemens de 70 v 5000uf con su puente de diodos correspondiente. Con la rama positiva que serian unos 30 o 31v de continua (medidos contester) se alimentaban dos placas mono de la empresa "aries" la de circuitos impresos, las placas eran modelo a21. Estas eran la que se usaban para controlar los tonos. Despues habia otro circuito que reducia el voltaje a aproximadamente  12v para alimentar un vumetro estereo de 10 leds. Ademas habia un par de disipadores (adjunto foto) con un par de 2n3055  cada uno, esta parte estaba sin conexion, imagino que la etapa quedo en desuso y solo se uso para control de tonos y demas. Tiene una historia detras este equipo, desde que tengo memoria lo habia visto en reuniones familiares, fiestas etc, y desde que lo vi lo quise tener jaja , ahora que tengo 23 hace un par de años lo uso como preamplificador, ya que mi tio dejo de usarlo y estaba literalmente tirado. 
Una vez que lo tuve le saque los disipadores, le cambie el trafo, me parecia excesivo tener todo eso adentro, ademas era bastante pesado jaja . La idea es hacer algun proyecto adentro con  plaquetas nuevas, algo de baja potencia pero con buen sonido, algo como para el hogar, ya que me gusta bastante el diseño frontal que tiene.Imagino que con algunos cambios algo bueno puede salir.

aclaracion: tuve que buscar varias cosas de las que me dijeron, ejm gabinetes DIY, ya que no entendia bien a que se referian jaja. Me gustaria aprender mas de cosas como esta, pero lamentablemente no tengo a quien preguntar, por suerte esta este foro jeje. Mil gracias señores!

Si no es mucha molestia me gustaria ver los que tienen ustedes, desde ya gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2012)

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> Si no es mucha molestia me gustaria ver los que tienen ustedes, desde ya gracias!


Fijate acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=19
Esos son los míos, aunque hay algunos mas desparramados por el foro.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Abr 21, 2012)

gracias ezavalla, justo estaba viendo...yo me referia al gabinete que decis es parecido al mio.creo que no aparece en las fotos, era para ver como era. saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2012)

Ahhh....no, de ese no hay fotos por que está vacío y "guardado", pero el frente lo tengo cerca. Si logro cargar las pilas de la cámara, tal vez mañana suba una foto.

Saludos!


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Abr 21, 2012)

esta bien che..muchas gracias, excelentes trabajos los que hsces!

saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2012)

Esta es la foto del frente que yo tengo:


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Abr 22, 2012)

es exactamente igual   jjaja..tenes alguna idea de que año son estos gabinetes?

gracias por la foto, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2012)

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> es exactamente igual   jjaja..tenes alguna idea de que año son estos gabinetes?
> 
> gracias por la foto, saludos!



Exacto no te puedo decir, pero tengo armado dentro de uno idéntico un amplificador desde hace unos 35 años.
Mismo frente pero en color aluminio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Exacto no te puedo decir, pero tengo armado dentro de uno idéntico un amplificador *desde hace unos 35 años.*


  
Noooooooo....debe ser muuucho mas nuevo que eso!!!!  


PD: Fogo! No batás nuestra edad!!!!!


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 22, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> PD: Fogo! No batás nuestra edad!!!!!



Y que tiene de malo no somos mujeres para querer ocultar nuestra edad, es bien sabido que muchos en el foro ya tenemos una edad avanzada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Noooooooo....debe ser muuucho mas nuevo que eso!!!!
> 
> 
> PD: Fogo! No batás nuestra edad!!!!!



Oopss , se me olvidó colocar una *","* debió decir *3,5* años


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 22, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Oopss , se me olvidó colocar una *","* debió decir *3,5* años



 Y porque no editas el mensaje, parece que buscas confundirnos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Noooooooo....debe ser muuucho mas nuevo que eso!!!!
> 
> 
> PD: Fogo! *No batás* nuestra edad!!!!!


con esa palabra ya se les cayo la piedra de enrolamiento 
digo la libreta de enrolamiento   
saludos me dieron un buen momento de risas



ya pasaron unos minutos y sigue siendo muy gracioso



me recorde estos pantalones de moda 









pantalones oxford  y los mocasines


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> con esa palabra ya se les cayo la piedra de enrolamiento
> digo la libreta de enrolamiento   ........



No oculto nada, mi perfil dice:



> Biografía
> Testigo presencial de los 2 últimos "Big Bang´s"


----------

